# Aicar



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Anyone tried the Aicar peptide?

@pscarb I saw an old post of yours back in June this year saying you were going to try this in the coming months?

If you did how did you find it?

Thanks


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

hmm I guess nobody has used this peptide yet.

I've ordered this will use 10mg ed to start, if it gives me the same effects as epo does at a low dose then I will be very happy.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

I have no knowledge of this just what I have found, however in studies they are talking about using 500mg a day so doubt your 10mg will do anything.

Quoted from the link below:

*
Research Dosages
*

A number of examples will follow showing AICAR doses uses in research studies, results from treatment, and approximate human equivalent doses, assuming an about-200 lb (90 kg) human for illustration:

In "AMPK and PPARdelta agonists are exercise mimetics":

Mice, of a strain which is genetically susceptible to obesity and diabetes, were administered AICAR at 500 mg/kg daily for 5 weeks. Their endurance capacity increased by 44%, and expression of 32 genes favorable to metabolism was increased.

Human equivalent dosing would be about 3.2 grams per day, or about 64 vials of product as commonly sold. An example cost of this many 50 mg vials (current as of 2014) would be about $1500.

In "AICAR Administration Causes an Apparent Enhancement of Muscle and Liver Insulin Action in Insulin-Resistant High-Fat-Fed Rats":

Rats were injected subcutaneously once with AICAR at 250 mg/kg. Improvement in whole body insulinsensitivity both post-injection and at the 24 hour point was comparable to what occurs when a bout of exercise is performed rather than an AICAR injection being given.

Human equivalent dosing would, again, be about 3.2 grams per day.

In "The Full Capacity of AICAR to Reduce Obesity-Induced Inflammation and Insulin Resistance Requires Myeloid SIRT1":

Both lean and diet-induced-obese mice were administered AICAR at 150 mg/kg daily for 5 weeks. For the lean mice AICAR provided no effect on fat mass or insulin sensitivity, but significant improvement did occur for the diet-induced-obese mice. (Interestingly, the improvement was shown to be associated with reduction of the inflammatory cytokines TNFα, IL-6, and MCP-1, and required the presence of SIRT1, just as an aside, but it helps make sense of the article title.)

Human equivalent dosing would be about 1 gram daily.

Other studies may be found, but dosings will be similar to the above.

*
Reputed Dosage in Elite Cycling
*

I do not myself have a direct example known to me personally, but reputedly typical dosage has been about 500 mg/day for about four weeks prior to an event. This is lower than human-equivalent from animal research studies, but not so much so as to strain credulity. (In contrast, for example only 50 mg per day instead of 500 mg absolutely does strain credulity, let alone the 10 mg doses used by some as part of their stacks.)

*
How to use AICAR
*

In general I would recommend against using AICAR, but if wishing to do so anyway, I would use 500 mg/day for a limited period of time such as 4 weeks. For almost all persons this would be financially impractical with 50 mg pre-prepared vials. If however able to obtain pure AICAR powder at, for example, $150 per gram and to prepare one's own IV solutions, such an administration might cost "only" about $75/day.

The purpose would have to be improved endurance capacity; this would be a ridiculous amount to pay for fat loss benefit.

*
Conclusion
*

In general, I consider AICAR unsuitable for bodybuilding and general athletic purposes, but it can be suitable for endurance sports when a great deal is at stake. I know of no concrete reason to expect any benefit from AICAR doses at extreme low levels, relative to proven levels, such as 10-50 mg/day, and expect low dose use to be both expensive and unrewarding. In the context of a stack, however, particularly where diet and exercise are changed at the same time, a given user might attribute benefit to the AICAR part of the stack. For this reason, I expect positive claims for low dose use to continue to accumulate.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/184156-aicar-any-usage/?do=embed

*
https://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/aicar/
*


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> I have no knowledge of this just what I have found, however in studies they are talking about using 500mg a day so doubt your 10mg will do anything.
> 
> Quoted from the link below:
> 
> ...


 Yeah I've seen that. I'll see how it goes on a low dose you never know..

thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi Steve

Im currently using Aicar with my GHRP6 & MOD Cycle i also use Ipam before bed

im using small doses of 10mg each morning i have only started this on Monday so i couldn't give any personal input yet. 
i know a few lads that are using it at a more higher dose and are ripped but again their diet is really religious and recorded to a t

i usally find with the Cycle that im using without the Aicar it brings me in well around the stomach which i find normally hard to lose, im hoping that by adding the Aciar it has a faster


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Ivan85 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Im currently using Aicar with my GHRP6 & MOD Cycle i also use Ipam before bed
> 
> ...


 Hi mate. Thanks for the reply.

I'm starting my PCT in a couple of weeks just wanted to add Aciar to increase blood flow to the muscles wanted to maintain the 'pump' effect that you get from steroids, I know it won't be as near but this compound has been compared to epo I have used epo before and it works for as long as you take it no desensitisation issues unlike other products which wear off after a couple of weeks.

Hopefully low doses will be effective.


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

I tried it at 30mg/day and wasn't impressed, noticed no difference. From a cardio point of view, I found gw501516 a LOT better, not to mention a LOT cheaper


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Panthro said:


> I tried it at 30mg/day and wasn't impressed, noticed no difference. From a cardio point of view, I found gw501516 a LOT better, not to mention a LOT cheaper


 You didn't feel anything at all?

What was GW like did you get any anabolic effects from it?


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

steveiep said:


> You didn't feel anything at all?
> 
> What was GW like did you get any anabolic effects from it?


 Nothing! People I know who have used it with success have used massive doses.

No noticeable anabolic effect, but very noticeable increase in cardio capacity!


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Panthro said:


> Nothing! People I know who have used it with success have used massive doses.
> 
> No noticeable anabolic effect, but very noticeable increase in cardio capacity!


 ok thanks


----------

